# 55 gallon drum grill!



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

What you could do with a drum. This grill worked great camping this past weekend. Saw my Mom, and Sister for the first time since Christmas. The BBQ came out great. Now I have to make 2 more, but this time I will do them a little different.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice design. Where did you get that charcoal bowl at? It fits like a glove in that drum.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

It's a wok, I got it in alief. One of those oriental restraunt supply places. $16


----------

